# where to get riccia and java moss?



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hey guys i'm just lookin for a place that sells riccia moss and java moss... i'm tired of that exo terra terrarium moss. IT STINKS TO HIGH HELL!! so anyways someone please get back to me on where to get this stuff


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I think it was brians tropicals (sponsor), where I got my riccia. You can search through the vendors, post up a wanted ad, or check on ebay.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been to Brians house, he has a nice setup, Is very good to work with and always has the animal/plants best intrest in mind meaning you'll get great stuff. . . check him out.

Ohio dart frogs and fish


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont buy it from ebay unless you want it infested with snails. I have some but I dont have it up onthe site for sale yet. Brian usually has a ton to sell so you may want to check with him also.
J


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Dont buy it from ebay unless you want it infested with snails. I have some but I dont have it up onthe site for sale yet. Brian usually has a ton to sell so you may want to check with him also.
> J


Good thing I went with brians! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought some riccia from an ebay member and it came in great. I got a ton for $5 but after about a week it was loaded with snails. Ebay is not always a better deal. Sometimes its just worth it to pay more and get thegood stuff. I forgot to mentio I do have some planted riccia that should be ready soon as well.
J


----------



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

any local tropical fish store carries both as far as ive seen man


----------

